# Caseking wünscht frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!



## Oliver (23. Dezember 2009)

*Caseking wünscht frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!*

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif] Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und das Jahr 2009 neigt sich dem Ende.        Das gesamte[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif] Caseking-Team bedankt sich daher bei allen Kunden und Partnern        für die erfolgreiche [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif] Zusammenarbeit im Jahr 2009 und wünscht Ihnen und        Ihrer Familie ein besinnliches [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif] Weihnachtsfest, viele tolle Geschenke und        einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010! Nach den [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif] Weihnachtsfeiertagen sind wir        selbstverständlich wieder für Sie da. Vom 28.12. bis zum 30.12. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif] steht das        gesamte Caseking-Team zu den gewohnten Öffnungszeiten für Ihre Anliegen        zur [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif] Verfügung und es findet ein regulärer Versand Ihrer Bestellungen        statt.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]        Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif] Ihr        Caseking-Team[/FONT]​


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Caseking wünscht frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!*

Wünsche euch auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Feiert schön.....!!!


----------



## Bobo1239 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Caseking wünscht frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!*

Wünsche auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !


----------



## Digger (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Caseking wünscht frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!*

Oli, dir auch wunderschöne Weihnachten in deiner neuen Heimat. oder fährste nach haus zu den eltern ?
viel erfolg fürs neue Jahr, damit du so schnell wie möglich auch so einen schlitten wie dein chef fährst 

und natürlich auch ein erfolgreiches jahr fürs das gesamte caseking-team


----------



## rabensang (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Caseking wünscht frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!*

Auch ich  wünsche dem gesammten Caseking Team besinnliche Weihnachten,
einen guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr. Ebenfalls möchte ich mich
für die gute Unterstützung bedanken.

MFG Holger


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Caseking wünscht frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!*

Auch von meiner Seite: Ein wunderschönes Weichnachtsfest und besinnliche Feiertage sowie einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010


----------

